# lighting for 2.5(ft)*1(ft)*21(inch)



## aquaallways (Dec 10, 2010)

hello guys,
i wanted to know what is the best lighting for my aquarium. i m using 108watt pll. but because of the height of the tank i think pLL is not enough. can u guys suggest me shall i go for T5 HO(3*24watt) or shall i go for 70watt MH.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

What is pll?

I think a 75w mh would look great and would look great. You could use a 150 watt metal halide also.

I am sure others will tell you to go with T5's, but i am very happy with my 150 watt hqi over my 24x12x14 inch tank, and think a point-source light looks great.


----------

